# Bangs Bighouse Cheese Steak



## Bangbang (Jan 12, 2005)

I went to Philly last week and was hoping to try one of their famous cheese steaks but lost my appetite when I saw them made with Cheese Whiz. Yuck :!: I had a few that I custom made at Subway and liked them. I came up with this for my Bighouse Diner.

Ingredients: 
1/2 pound thinly sliced ribeye steak 
3 slices provolone cheese 
grilled onions and green peppers 



Cook Thinly sliced meat in a tablespoon of olive oil 
Salt ane pepper to taste 
Place cheese slices over meat in pan and melt 
Toast split hoagie roll 
Place meat and cheese mixture on roll 
Add onions and green pepper 
Eat

http://www.talktothehand.org/index....rum&f=21&sid=b5be45b9bf8122f416281d165bfbdcca


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

Your recipe sounds fantastic, Bang.  Anything with grilled onions and cheese in it captures my attention.

Actually, tho, I think some Philadelphians would tell you that the Cheez Whiz is traditional.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2005)

I warned you about the Cheeze Whiz, Bang!   
I don't like it either.  When I used to have to go to Philly to visit my ex's family I always ordered mine with provolone--the awful looks I'd get (they'd give me dirty looks about asking for provolone, too!)!! :roll:


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

hey i like cheez whiz.
i know i'm odd... tell
me something i don't 
know lol


----------

